# Ultimative Daddelkiste v20



## ThreadPressure (30. Mai 2020)

Grüßt euch, 

nachdem ich also alle meine Konsolen und Altlasten verkauft habe, ist mal wieder eine (ultimative) neue Daddelkiste in Planung.
Danach möchte ich auch schon ein paar Jahre Ruhe.
Derzeit habe ich eine LuKü geplant, wäre aber einer WaKü nicht abgeneigt, habe davon allerdings 0 Ahnung, da ich nie eine besessen habe.
Ich habe zwar die über 10.000 Zeichen im WaKü Thread durchgetackert, fühle mich auch schon schlauer, aber so ganz wissend bin ich noch nicht.

Hier erstmal der Fragebogen:

1.) Welche Komponenten hat dein vorhandener PC?

Gar keine, ich möchte eine komplett neue Grundlage schaffen.

2.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat dein Monitor?

1920x1080 / 144Hz

4.) Wann soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der vorhandene aufgerüstet werden?

So  bald wie möglich

5.) Gibt es abgesehen von der PC-Hardware noch etwas, was du brauchst?

Nein

6.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?

Ja, definitiv

7.) Wie hoch ist dein Gesamtbudget?

3000€

8.) Welche Spiele willst du spielen?

Triple A Games auf Max. - Möglichst konstant 144FPS.

9.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigst du?

1TB

10.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? 

Möglichst leise.


Da ich dieses mal so richtig in die Vollen gehen will, dachte ich an folgendes Setup:

Case: BitFenix Shinobi

NT: 650W Seasonic Core GC 80 PLUS Gold //Reicht das?

FAN: 140mm Noctua NF-A14 x2

FAN 2: 120mm Noctua NF-P12 x4

Mainboard: ASUS PRIME Z490-A

CPU: Intel Core i9-10900K

Kühler: Noctua NH-D15

RAM: 32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum

GPU: ASUS GeForce RTX 2080 Ti ROG Strix O11G

SSD: 1TB Samsung 970 EVO M.2

Alles in allem wäre ich bei ca. 3000€

Meine noch offenen Fragen:

Eine RTX 2070 würde mich nur 480€ kosten, allerdings besteht hier für die CPU eine Bottleneck-Gefahr oder?

Lohnt es sich noch Turing zu kaufen oder sollte ich doch lieber auf Ampere warten?

Ich hatte vorher AMD/AMD, allerdings bin ich mit AMD fertig, egal auf was für einem aufstrebenden sie sich befinden.
Die ganzen Probleme die ich mit AMD hatte, von Treiber über Support, möchte ich nicht nochmal erleben, deswegen möchte ich ein Intel/Nividia Gespann haben.

Ich bin offen für Änderungen, Tipps und neues Wissen!


----------



## Lordac (30. Mai 2020)

Servus,

beim Budget musst du bitte etwas konkreter werden, mit folgender Aussage kommt man nicht weiter:


ThreadPressure schrieb:


> 7.) Wie hoch ist dein Gesamtbudget?
> Nvidia.



Ebenso verhält es sich beim Speicherplatz:


ThreadPressure schrieb:


> 9.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigst du?
> Mind. 1TB, nach oben keine Grenze.


Wie viel möchtest/brauchst du nun? Es macht einen Unterschied ob man eine SSD mit einem Terabyte wie z.B. die Silicon Power P34A80 mit rein nimmt, oder mehr mit u.U. einer höheren Kapazität kauft.

Möchtest du im Zuge des Neukaufs auch einen neuen Monitor mit höherer Auflösung? Wenn ja welche und wie ist dein Budget dafür? 

Bei einer selbst zusammengestellten Wasserkühlung solltest du mit mind. 500-600,- Euro rechnen. Da bietet sich eine Beratung im entsprechendem Unterforum an *klick*, als Anhaltspunkt kannst du dir aber auch mal folgendes Video von "der8auer" anschauen *klack*, da findest du auch eine Liste der gekauften Komponenenten.

Wenn es die neue Intel-Plattform sein soll, würde ich in jedem Fall erste neutrale Tests der Mainboards abwarten, und bis die Verfügbarkeit flächendeckend gegeben ist.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2020)

Du willst dir teure Hardware kaufen und das dann in ein 60€ Case stopfen und mit dem billigsten Netzteil antreiben?
Wie sieht denn jetzt das Budget aus?
Und dass Intel schweineteuer ist, ist dir bewusst?


----------



## ThreadPressure (30. Mai 2020)

Tut mir Leid, wollte einen Witz reißen, kam wohl nicht so an. 

Hab's editiert. Also mit 1TB bin ich schon zufrieden, das kann ich ja bei Bedarf noch aufstocken.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du willst dir teure Hardware kaufen und das dann in ein 60€ Case stopfen und mit dem billigsten Netzteil antreiben?


Das Case war erstmal nur ein Ausgangspunkt, ich bin gerne für Vorschläge offen.
Ich dachte nur, da ich so "wenig" Hardware habe, brauche ich kein Big Tower?

Wusste nicht, dass Seasonic so ein Ramsch ist.
Hatte vorher das Corsair HX750 80 Plus Platin im Sinn gehabt.
Dachte Seasonic und Corsair ist dasselbe, meine das ich das mal irgendwo gelesen habe.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und dass Intel schweineteuer ist, ist dir bewusst?



Ja, dass ist mir bewusst, aber wie oben schon beschrieben, die schlechte Erfahrung macht mir Bauchschmerzen, wenn ich an ein Intel System denke.
Vor allem die Treiber.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Mai 2020)

Ich will hier jetzt nicht deine schöne, kleine Seifenblase zerplatzen... Aber du willst einen "ultimativen" Gamingrechner mit 3000€ Budget, um dann auf FHD zu zocken (144Hz hin oder her... )?


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2020)

ThreadPressure schrieb:


> Dachte Seasonic und Corsair ist dasselbe, meine das ich das mal irgendwo gelesen habe.



Wo hast du das denn gelesen? 

Netzteile sind aktuell schwer zu bekommen. Such dir eins davon aus.
Produktvergleich be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 750W ATX 2.51, Fractal Design Ion+ 760P 760W ATX 2.4, Seasonic Focus PX 750W ATX 2.4 Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ThreadPressure (30. Mai 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> um dann auf FHD zu zocken (144Hz hin oder her... )?



Ja, da 4K noch nicht richtig funktioniert, zumindest nicht konstant.
Kann natürlich sein, dass ich falsch informiert bin, aber für 4K und 60 FPS kann ich auch mit einer Xbox One X spielen oder nicht?
Natürlich bin ich durch und durch PC Spieler, aber nur um einen Vergleich zu ziehen.
Ich würde schon gerne die 144Hz komplett ausreizen wollen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2020)

Nö, die Xbox One wird garantiert keine 4k 60fps schaffen.
Und die 144fps wirst du auch nicht immer schaffen können, egal mit welcher Grafikkarte.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (30. Mai 2020)

ThreadPressure schrieb:


> ...macht mir Bauchschmerzen, wenn ich an ein Intel System denke



Hab auch immer Bauchschmerzen, wenn ich danach auf mein Konto gucke 

Spaß beiseite. Ist ja legitim...hier würden dir vermutlich alle zu einem AMD System raten (zumindest was die CPU angeht), aber es ist letztendlich deine Kohle. Wir können nur drauf hinweisen, was bei AMD besser/schlechter ist als bei Intel.

Um noch ein paar andere Punkte aufzugreifen:

Bottleneck: Du hast immer einen! Wenn nichts limitieren würde, hättest du unendlich frames. Letztendlich hängt es von der Software und den Settings ab, was (zuerst) limitiert.
Netzteil: Seasonic ist durchaus zu empfehlen, allerdings nimmst du gerade die Einsteigerserie für Hardware im High End Bereich. Eines hiervon wäre angebrachter: Produktvergleich Fractal Design Ion+ 760P 760W ATX 2.4, be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W ATX 2.4, Seasonic Focus PX 750W ATX 2.4 Geizhals Deutschland Wenn´s günstiger sein soll, evtl noch die GX Serie von Seasonic...
SSD: Die 970 Evo wurde schon längs durch (noch teurere) Evo Plus ersetzt. Eine Silicon Power P34A80 1TB ab &euro;'*'134,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland oder die Western Digital WD Blue SN550 NVMe SSD 1TB ab &euro;'*'124,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland kann man durchaus empfehlen. Du wirst im Alltag vermutlich nie einen Unterschied merken.
Gehäuse: Ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich finde Gehäuse von Phanteks oder Fractal Design recht gut. Die sind mMn etwas wertiger verarbeitet.
Grafikkarte: Jetzt eine RTX 2080 Ti zu kaufen halte ich für "diskutabel" (aber wie gesagt: deine Kohle). Sie für einen FHD Monitor zu kaufen, halte ich für absolut unnötig. Ja, eine Grafikkarte bekommt man immer klein, aber ich denke jetzt eine RTX 2060 Super und dann schauen, was die RTX 3000 bringen, ist deutlich sinnvoller.

Edit: was die Netzteile angeht war ich auf jeden Fall zu langsam


----------



## ThreadPressure (30. Mai 2020)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Hab auch immer Bauchschmerzen, wenn ich danach auf mein Konto gucke



Ja, dass sowieso. 



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Bottleneck: Du hast immer einen! Wenn nichts limitieren würde, hättest du unendlich frames. Letztendlich hängt es von der Software und den Settings ab, was (zuerst) limitiert.



Das habe ich mittlerweile auch verstanden!
Jetzt gilt es die richtige Konfiguration zu finden!
Mir ist auch klar, dass ich nicht immer konstant mit 144 FPS spielen kann, es sollte halt nur angepeilt werden.



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Seasonic ist durchaus zu empfehlen, allerdings nimmst du gerade die Einsteigerserie für Hardware im High End Bereich.



Das war mir nicht bewusst, deshalb stehe ich jetzt auch so da ->  



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Die 970 Evo wurde schon längs durch (noch teurere) Evo Plus ersetzt. Du wirst im Alltag vermutlich nie einen Unterschied merken.



Der Unterschied von der SSD zur M.2 beträgt ca. 70 Euro.
Da dachte ich mir "Warum nicht".



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich finde Gehäuse von Phanteks oder Fractal Design recht gut. Die sind mMn etwas wertiger verarbeitet.



Da kenne ich mich widerum nicht aus und habe das Shinobi genommen, weil ich das schon mal hatte.
Würde natürlich auch gerne ein hochwertiges Gehäuse haben, da kam mir allerdings so was wie Lian Li in den Sinn, was ja aber bis in den hohen dreistelligen Betrag gehen kann. 
Ich schau mal nach Fractal Design.
Von Phanteks habe ich noch nie etwas gehört. Sind wohl aus NL?
Sind die neu?

Meine aktuelle Hardware Wissensdsatenbank ist stand 2015...daher auch das Shinobi. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn gelesen?
> 
> Netzteile sind aktuell schwer zu bekommen.



Quellen kann ich dafür nicht mehr liefern.  
Mein Hardware Wissen ist echt in die Jahre gekommen...
Ich schaue mich mal bei FD Netzteilen um.
Das 660 Watt wäre lieferbar bei Caseking für 119€.
Langen die 660 oder brauche ich mehr?

//Update:

Ich liebäugle ja sehr mit dem  Fractal Design
Define XL R2 Big-Tower.
Ich denke das wird es auch werden.

Stellt sich jetzt natürlich die Frage soll ich noch in eine RTX 2080 Ti investieren oder langt für 1920x1080 / 144Hz - Ultra Settings auch die RTX 2070?

Games:
Cod: MW
The Witcher 3
Borderlands 3
Metro Exodus
In Zukunft Cyberpunk 2077 (Da freue ich mich ja schon richtig drauf, und möchte das in voller Grafikpracht genießen).


----------



## TrueRomance (30. Mai 2020)

und wozu brauchst du bei einem Witcher3, Cyberpunk, Metro.... 144fps?

hier wäre eine höhere Auflösung einfach sinnvoller. mach dich etwas von den FPS frei. das ist käse. dort wo es auf hohe FPS ankommt wie COD wirst du hohe FPS haben. ganz ohne dass du 3k Taler verbrennen musst.


----------



## ThreadPressure (30. Mai 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> und wozu brauchst du bei einem Witcher3, Cyberpunk, Metro.... 144fps?
> 
> hier wäre eine höhere Auflösung einfach sinnvoller. mach dich etwas von den FPS frei. das ist käse. dort wo es auf hohe FPS ankommt wie COD wirst du hohe FPS haben. ganz ohne dass du 3k Taler verbrennen musst.



Ich habe 144FPS auf einem 144Hz Monitor gesehen und dann kam mir mein 10 Jahre alter Monitor vor wie Käse. 
Ich war so angetan davon, dass ich das auch haben wollte.

Ach ja, gerade noch vergessen zu fragen:
Lohnt sich Turing noch oder besser auf Ampere warten?
Ich bin gerade echt im Krisenmodus.


----------



## RtZk (30. Mai 2020)

ThreadPressure schrieb:


> Ja, da 4K noch nicht richtig funktioniert, zumindest nicht konstant.
> Kann natürlich sein, dass ich falsch informiert bin, aber für 4K und 60 FPS kann ich auch mit einer Xbox One X spielen oder nicht?
> Natürlich bin ich durch und durch PC Spieler, aber nur um einen Vergleich zu ziehen.
> Ich würde schon gerne die 144Hz komplett ausreizen wollen.



Was funktioniert denn an 4K nicht? Abgesehen davon gibt es auch noch WQHD. 
Den Pixelbrei namens Full HD einer 2080 Ti anzutun ist schon fast eine Beleidigung.


----------



## ThreadPressure (30. Mai 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Was funktioniert denn an 4K nicht?



Wenn konstant mindestens 60 FPS mit der 2080 Ti möglich sind, nehme ich das zurück, dass 4K nicht funktioniert.
Alles unter 60 FPS ist für mich "funktioniert nicht".


----------



## TrueRomance (30. Mai 2020)

ich weiß nicht wie groß der optische Vorteil von wqhd auf 4k ist, aber als ich von 1080p auf wqhd gewechselt hab, war das der Wahnsinn.

ich cappe frames sogar auf 60/80/120 je nach Spiel. ein Witcher sieht mit 200fps nicht anders aus als mit 80.


----------



## ThreadPressure (30. Mai 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht wie groß der optische Vorteil von wqhd auf 4k ist, aber als ich von 1080p auf wqhd gewechselt hab, war das der Wahnsinn.
> 
> ich cappe frames sogar auf 60/80/120 je nach Spiel. ein Witcher sieht mit 200fps nicht anders aus als mit 80.



Dann würde ich mich mal weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und behaupten für 1080p brauche ich keine 2080 Ti.
Wenn ich keine 2080 Ti brauche, brauche ich auch keinen 10900K, denn da habe ich Angst Geld zu verschwenden, wenn ich den mit einer RTX 2070 betreibe..
Die Bottleneck Diskussion hatten wir ja schon, aber dann stellt sich wieder die Frage jetzt eine Schwache 2070 oder auf Ampere warten.


----------



## TrueRomance (30. Mai 2020)

ich sag mal so, zum Daddeln reicht ein Ryzen 3600. für 1080p ist eine 2060s mehr als genug.

letztendlich liegt es aber an deinen Ansprüchen.

bei 3k taler bekommt man aber was sehr geiles incl. neuem Monitor. 

wie gut die neuen karten werden weiß keiner. oder ob es sich lohnt zu warten. ich warte auf jedenfall gespannt darauf. hab aber auch eine GPU.


----------



## Viking30k (30. Mai 2020)

Sogar von wqhd zu 4k ist der Unterschied noch gewaltig 

Fullhd tut mir persönlich schon in den Augen weh da bringen mir die 144hz bzw. FPS auch nichts mehr 

Ich habe aktuell eine 2080ti  an einem fullhd Monitor die schläft mir fast ein dabei

Ich würde den Monitor auch gleich mit entsorgen xd und wenigstens wqhd nehmen denn nur damit kann man wirklich eine Grafikpracht erleben 

Sogar wow ist ganz anders auf 4k oder wqhd als auf fullhd


PS: mal so als Vergleich mein Bruder zockt z.b. resident evil 3 auf wqhd und ich auf 4k mit HDR. Er war letztes Wochenende kurz da und wollte das Bild mal sehen jetzt will er auch einen 4k holen er meinte das Bild sei unglaublich scharf im Gegensatz zu seinem wqhd Bild.

Fullhd würde ich persönlich nicht mehr wollen egal ob 144hz oder nicht


----------



## Lordac (30. Mai 2020)

Servus,





ThreadPressure schrieb:


> Der Unterschied von der SSD zur M.2 beträgt ca. 70 Euro.


M.2 ist erst mal nur der Formfaktor, so wie 2,5".

Es gibt M.2-SSDs sowohl mit NVMe-Protokoll wie z.B. die Samsung 970 Evo Plus, also auch mit AHCI-Protokoll (SATA-Geschwindigkeit) wie z.B. die Western Digital Blue.

Der Preisunterschied beträgt gut 93,- Euro, hier siehst du welchen Unterschied du in der Regel bei einem Spiele-PC in der Praxis hast *klick*.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## claster17 (30. Mai 2020)

ThreadPressure schrieb:


> Ich liebäugle ja sehr mit dem  Fractal Design
> Define XL R2 Big-Tower



Das Define XL R2 ist über sieben Jahre alt und technisch längst überholt. Seit ein paar Monaten gibt es das Fractal Define 7 (das Define 7 XL erscheint mir sinnlos für deinen Einsatzzweck).


----------



## ThreadPressure (30. Mai 2020)

Lordac schrieb:


> Der Preisunterschied beträgt gut 93,- Euro.



Hatte auf der Caseking Seite die 970 Evo NMVe und die Crucial 1TB SATA SSD verglichen. :p
Danke für den Link!



claster17 schrieb:


> Das Define XL R2 ist über sieben Jahre alt und technisch längst überholt



Danke für den Hinweis!
Demnach "reicht" ein Midi-Tower?


----------



## Mente (30. Mai 2020)

HI TE,
also das System passt wie schon angemerkt nicht recht zusammen, einmal FHD als gaming Maschine ist schön länger out da ist mind. 2k Pflicht und ja die gibt es auch mit 144 und mehr Hz aber ich empfehle dir erstmal die 120 hz anzupeilen das spart Nerven und Strom.
Für den Bereich soll ruhig sein und nur das teuerste zu nehmen ist auch merkwürdig als wenn du dir gar keine Gedanken darüber machst einfach ah teuer muss gut sein?
Die MX500 ist für alles was du machst sicher mehr als ausreichend ich empfehle dir aber 2 Laufwerke zu nehmen.
Das Gehäuse um so kleiner und schlechter belüftet um so lauter wird es, nur am Rande. Es gibt aber Halt dinge die es zu beachten gilt ein Dark Rock Pro4 ist leiser als ein NH D15 zb. aber die Gehäuse Lüfter kannst du dann
auch gleich tauschen die meisten sind nie leise.
lg


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (30. Mai 2020)

Phanteks gibt's als Unternehmen schon ne ganze Weile. Zehn Jahre Minimum....

Ich selbst hab zB das Phanteks Eclipse P600S Satin Black ab &euro;' '145,30 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland  ist ein sehr tolles Gehäuse. Gefällt mir auch nochmal ne Ecke besser als das Define R4, was ich mal hatte.
Das Corsair Obsidian 500D ab &euro;' '149,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ist auch ein schönes hochwertiges Gehäuse. Wird auch gerne genommen. Kann ich selbst aber nichts zu sagen...


----------



## claster17 (30. Mai 2020)

Phanteks mischt seit 2013 (Enthoo Primo) im Gehäusemarkt mit.



ThreadPressure schrieb:


> Demnach "reicht" ein Midi-Tower?



Ob es ein Midi-Tower ist oder nicht, ist vollkommen egal, denn selbst innerhalb dieser Definition finden sich sowohl sehr kompakte Gehäuse wie das Fractal Meshify C (37l Volumen) als auch geräumigere Vertreter wie das Define 7 (62l).
Letztendlich kommt es primär darauf an, welche Hardware da rein soll und welche Anschlüsse und Funktionen vorhanden sein sollen.


----------



## ThreadPressure (30. Mai 2020)

Mente schrieb:


> also das System passt wie schon angemerkt nicht recht zusammen ... als wenn du dir gar keine Gedanken darüber machst einfach ah teuer muss gut sein?


 
Ich glaube das ich mich unglücklich formuliert habe hier im Forum 
Ich möchte natürlich auch Verbesserungsvorschläge, da es doch schon eine Zeit her ist, seitdem ich mit Hardware zutun hatte.
Ich habe die teuerste Hardware genommen (2080 Ti), weil ich die größte Leistung wollte.
Das das P/L Verhältnis bei der 2080 Ti für die Katz ist, weiß ich auch, im Vergleich zu vor 10 Jahren habe ich aber nun wesentlich mehr Geld was ich ausgeben kann.
Ich wäre natürlich froh wenn ich noch ein paar Taler sparen könnte, das habe ich ja selbst auch rausgefunden mit der RTX 2070 z.b, da die 2080 Ti im Schnitt "nur" 25 FPS mehr hat, bei einem Aufpreis von 900 Euro, allerdings sind diese 25 FPS, um mal dein Beispiel zu nehmen, bei 120Hz schon ein großer Unterschied. (100 FPS oder 125) FPS.



Mente schrieb:


> Die MX500 ist für alles was du machst sicher mehr als ausreichend



Die habe ich mittlerweile auch in den Rechner "eingebaut"



Mente schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse um so kleiner und schlechter belüftet um so lauter wird es, nur am Rande.



Das ist mir auch bewusst, deshalb war ich in Gedanken auch bei einem Big Tower, hier kam allerdings auch ein Midi-Tower Vorschlag, deshalb die Frage!



Mente schrieb:


> Es gibt aber Halt dinge die es zu beachten gilt ein Dark Rock Pro4 ist leiser als ein NH D15



Noctua habe ich gewählt weil es eine qualitativ gute Firma ist, dass der DR Pro 4 leiser ist, wusste ich aber nicht, danke für den Hinweis.



Mente schrieb:


> die Gehäuse Lüfter kannst du dann auch gleich tauschen die meisten sind nie leise.



Das hatte ich sogar geplant, alle mit Noctua Lüftern zu tauschen. 


Ich bin übrigens von Caseking zu Equippr gewechselt, das ist eine Firma die in meiner Nähe ist und bei Geizhals recht gut bewertet wurde.
Falls da jemand noch etwas zu sagen oder gar Erfahrungen tauschen möchte, bin ganz Ohr!


----------



## TrueRomance (30. Mai 2020)

Mente schrieb:


> ein Dark Rock Pro4 ist leiser als ein NH D15 zb.



solche Aussagen bitte kritisch lesen. das ist nämlich falsch. 
wenn beide bei voller Drehzahl laufen dann ja, aber der Noctiu dreht schneller als die Luffis des BeQuiet.
bei gleicher Lautstärke kühlt ein nhd15 besser


----------



## ThreadPressure (30. Mai 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> solche Aussagen bitte kritisch lesen. das ist nämlich falsch.
> wenn beide bei voller Drehzahl laufen dann ja, aber der Noctiu dreht schneller als die Luffis des BeQuiet.
> bei gleicher Lautstärke kühlt ein nhd15 besser



Habe mich nur für den Hinweis bedankt, da ich überhaupt nichts gegen (konstruktive) Kritik habe.
Persönliche Vorliebe ist trotzdem Noctua und dabei bleibt's auch :p

Ich bin jetzt auch schon eine ganze Ecke weiter und hab mich quasi auf ein (leicht) abgewandeltes System eingeschlossen, allerdings habe ich keinen 4K Monitor, den müsste ich dann auch noch ranschaffen und die fangen ja so ab 500€ an?
Ich hätte jetzt ja zu dem HP Omen 25 tendiert, ist allerdings nur FHD und 144Hz.
Jeder Monitor ist denke ich besser als das, was ich damals hatte (Acer 24" mit 5ms Reaktionszeit und dem härtesten Blaustich den ich kenne )

//EDIT:

Case: Fractal Design Define R6 (Schallgedämmt)
PSU: Fractal Design Ion+ 860W 80 Plus Platin
FAN: Noctua NF-A14 PWM (7x)
MB:  Asus Prime Z490-A
CPU: Intel Core i9-10900K
Kühler: Noctua NH-D15
RAM: 32GB Corsair Dominator 3000 CL15
GPU: Asus ROG Strix GeForce RTX 2080 Ti OC

*2824,10€*


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2020)

"Ultimativ" wäre tatsächlich dein Originalvorschlag.
"Sehr Gut" aber fast der halbe Preis wäre eher der Bereich 6-8 Kerner mit SMT (Intel hat da durchaus auch was interessantes im Portfolio) und eine RTX 2070 Super.


----------



## claster17 (30. Mai 2020)

Die Lüfter im R6 müssen nicht ersetzt werden. Die drei schon vorhandenen sind sogar recht gut und gedrosselt unhörbar. Ich würde maximal drei weitere Lüfter einbauen, weil ein dritter im Deckel bei reiner Luftkühlung keinerlei Funktion hat.


----------



## ThreadPressure (30. Mai 2020)

claster17 schrieb:


> Ich würde maximal drei weitere Lüfter einbauen, weil ein dritter im Deckel bei reiner Luftkühlung keinerlei Funktion hat.



Okay danke!


----------



## Lordac (30. Mai 2020)

Servus,

was ich noch nicht ganz verstehe, warum muss es denn unbedingt der "ultimative" Spiele-PC" sein?

Auch wenn das Geld vorhanden ist, muss man bei weitem nicht so viel Geld ausgeben, um ein gutes Spielerlebnis zu haben.

Je nach Spiel müssen auch nicht immer 120/144FPS anliegen, wenn man z.B. Shooter online spielt, stellt man in der Regel alles "überflüssige" aus um zum einen den Fokus darauf zu legen auf was es ankommt, und zum anderen die Grafikkarte zu entlasten. 
Da muss es also nicht zwingend das Top-Modell sein. 
Bei Spielen die man alleine vor sich hin spielt, kommt es meist auch nicht auf eine hohe FPS-Zahl an. 

Ich würde mehr darauf achten das zu kaufen was man braucht, und das restliche Geld zur Seite legen um den PC bei Bedarf aufzurüsten. Wenn das Geld keine Rolle spielt, kann man natürlich überall gant oben ins Regal greifen. 

Wenn ein UHD-Monitor im Raum steht, kannst du dir folgende anschauen:
- G-Sync Compatible
- G-Sync

Als Orientierung kannst du dir folgenden PCGH-Artikel durchlesen *klick*

Gruß Lordac


----------



## ThreadPressure (30. Mai 2020)

Lordac schrieb:


> was ich noch nicht ganz verstehe, warum muss es denn unbedingt der "ultimative" Spiele-PC" sein?
> 
> Auch wenn das Geld vorhanden ist, muss man bei weitem nicht so viel Geld ausgeben, um ein gutes Spielerlebnis zu haben.



Wenn ich mir alles für FHD zusammenstelle bleibe ich noch unter 1600€.
Das das möglich ist, ist mir auch klar.
Das ich so einen brachialen Rechner möchte liegt daran, dass ich einfach sicher in die Zukunft gehen möchte und eine solide Grundlage für das haben möchte, was noch kommt, so brauch ich dann eben "nur" aufrüsten.
Ich sehe das ein bisschen wie beim Auto, ich kann mir einen Mittelklassewagen holen und den bei Bedarf noch "tunen" oder ich hole mir gleich einen Sportwagen, hab ne Menge Spaß und bin damit Jahre glücklich.
Ich bin mehrere Budget Rechner bei PCGH durchgegangen und von Fertig PCs lasse ich generell die Finger, allerdings hat mir keiner so zugesagt.
Budget ist meistens AMD, ja es gibt auch Intel, aber da habe ich dann wieder das Problem mit der Leistung, denn ein i7 von 2018, kostet zwar nur noch 350€ ist dafür aber schon über 2 Jahre alt.
Das beißt sich wieder mit der Sicherheit für die Zukunft, plus das ich bei einer Aufrüstung gleich den gesamten Sockel austauschen muss und somit fast den ganzen PC, bis auf SATA und PCIe.




Lordac schrieb:


> Bei Spielen die man alleine vor sich hin spielt, kommt es meist auch nicht auf eine hohe FPS-Zahl an.



Da stimme ich zu, allerdings spiele ich auch gerne competitive (R6: Siege, CoD: MW, vielleicht kommt ja noch was neues in den Jahren?) und unter 60 FPS machen auch Rollenspiele keinen Spaß.
Hauptsächlich bin ich sehr gespannt auf Cyberpunk 2077 und alles was in diesem Spielejahr noch erscheint und dafür möchte ich bestens gerüstet sein.
Wenn ich mir einen PC kaufe und dann feststelle, das er nicht mal flüssig 60 FPS widergeben kann, dann wäre ich schon sehr enttäuscht.
Natürlich kann man auch eine 2080 Ti in die Knie zwingen auf unter 60 FPS, aber ich rede hier vom "Otto-Normal-Spielen" auf Ultra-Settings eventuell DS.


----------



## TrueRomance (30. Mai 2020)

es gibt keine Sicherheit für die Zukunft. dein i7 + 2080ti ist einfach nur verbrannte kohle für nix.

die gpu langweilt sich die nächsten 2 Jahre. was ist, wenn sie dir un 3 Jahren kaputt geht? dann hast du ca. 800 Taler im Klo runter gespült.
und selbst aktuelle 4 Kerner bringen in nahezu jedem Spiel 60fps. Ausnahmen sind early access titel. die laufen allgemein schlecht.

amd ist nicht “Budget“ aber es ist verfügbar. intel hat probleme und das zahlst du mit.

ein 3700x ist nicht weniger zukunftssicher als ein 10900k. wenn ersterer schwächelt, schwächelt auch der Intel. nur dass der 200 Taler mehr gekostet hat. 

die Aufrüstbarkeit ist bei beiden Systemen gleich.


----------



## RtZk (30. Mai 2020)

ThreadPressure schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir alles für FHD zusammenstelle bleibe ich noch unter 1600€.
> Das das möglich ist, ist mir auch klar.
> Das ich so einen brachialen Rechner möchte liegt daran, dass ich einfach sicher in die Zukunft gehen möchte und eine solide Grundlage für das haben möchte, was noch kommt, so brauch ich dann eben "nur" aufrüsten.
> Ich sehe das ein bisschen wie beim Auto, ich kann mir einen Mittelklassewagen holen und den bei Bedarf noch "tunen" oder ich hole mir gleich einen Sportwagen, hab ne Menge Spaß und bin damit Jahre glücklich.
> ...



In CoD, mit Bewegungsunschärfe und AA aus in 4k habe ich immer an die 100 FPS, in Full HD wirst du in den meisten Spielen im CPU Limit rumgammeln, dann bleibt dir nur noch das hochrendern um ins GPU Limit zu kommen und das bringt optisch quasi gar nichts, der Monitor kann immer noch nicht mehr als 1920x1080 anzeigen. 
Für Full HD ist eine 2080 Ti einfach nur rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## ThreadPressure (30. Mai 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> dein i7 + 2080ti ist einfach nur verbrannte kohle für nix



i9-10900K.



RtZk schrieb:


> Für Full HD ist eine 2080 Ti einfach nur rausgeschmissenes Geld.



Ich meinte damit, dass ich mit einem Full HD Build unter 1600 bleibe, nicht, dass ich mit der 2080 Ti in Full HD spielen will.
Das wollte ich erst, wurde aber auf den ersten Seiten eines besseren belehrt.
Das wäre natürlich machbar, aber ich habe auch nach einem neuen UHD Monitor gefragt und Links wurden mir ja schon mitgeteilt.

Im Benchmark erreicht die Karte für RDR2 auf Max. Settings in FHD übrigens "nur" 76 FPS, während die 2070 50 FPS erreicht > nicht ruckelfrei.
Zwischen diesen beiden Karten gibt es keine andere.



Lordac schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Geld vorhanden ist, muss man bei weitem nicht so viel Geld ausgeben, um ein gutes Spielerlebnis zu haben.



Was ist denn ein gutes Spielerlebnis für euch?
Für mich ist das ein flüssiges, ruckelfreies, störfreies Bild, mit guter Audio Hardware und angenehmem Sitzkomfort.
Und das ist bei AMD Karten definitiv nicht gegeben. Die Treiber sind schlecht programmiert, was nutzt mir eine günstigere Karte, wenn ich jedes Mal Abstürze habe?
Ich habe den Kauf richtig bereut. Soviel Zeit und Nerven für gar nichts. Oft wurde in den Patch Notes geschrieben die Black Screens wurden gefixt etc. Nichts. Jedes Mal das Gleiche.
Daher nie wieder AMD.

Und wie oben schon gesagt, die Intel CPU's aus der Mittelklasse sind über 2 Jahre alt, die sind doch gar nicht mehr aktuell, kann man auch sehr schön auf Reddit verfolgen.


----------



## TrueRomance (30. Mai 2020)

in rdr2 schafft aber eine rx480 30fps. 
du siehst: RDR2 ist ein schlechtes Beispiel. Und! es liegt an dir. 
lern die Regler zu bedienen sonst wirst du mit keiner Hardware glücklich.

schließe bitte nicht von den GPUs auf die cpus. das eine hat mit dem Anderen NICHTS zu tun.
eine AMD GPU würde ich mir jetzt auch nicht kaufen. eine Amd CPU habe ich. und die cpus sind verdammt gut.

nvidia hat keine cpus... und deren gpus sind top. auch wenn sie aktuell zu teuer sind.

und nur weil intels cpus mal gut waren heißt das nicht dass deren cpus heute gut sind und die gpus gut werden.

und eine 500euro cpu ist einfach für nichts nötig. und spätestens bei wqhd, was bei dem Budget Pflicht ist, verbranntes Geld. spende die 200 Taler lieber oder geh mit deiner Frau dafür essen.


----------



## ThreadPressure (31. Mai 2020)

Aber genau deswegen kauft man sich doch brachiale Hardware um die Regler auf Maximum  zu setzen, das ist für mich größtmöglicher Spielgenuss und der ist unter 60 FPS schon mal gar nicht möglich.
Wenn ich 30 FPS will spiele ich GTA V Online auf der PS4, Augenkrebs pur.

Ich habe mir Meinungen und Tests zu dem i9-10900K durchgelesen, auch von Usern hier im Forum, welche von der CPU positiv angetan sind und die spielen selbstverständlich mit der CPU und einer RTX 2080 Ti.
Alle anderen Kombinationen sind ja auch schlichtweg Unsinn.

Es gibt schon brauchbare 4K Monitor zwischen 300 - 500 Euro, das soll jetzt nicht das Problem sein, deswegen verstehe ich nicht, warum du mir Geldverschwendung vorwirfst, andere Leute im Forum aber genau so 4K spielen.

Mich interessiert jetzt nur noch, was du deiner Meinung nach als Intel/Nvidia  CPU/GPU Kombination empfehlen würdest, wenn das wonach hier gefragt wurde, Geldverschwendung ist.


----------



## TrueRomance (31. Mai 2020)

was nützen dir 180 CPU FPS wenn die GPU bei 100 dicht macht?

die, die Intel aktuell kaufen und empfehlen wollen nicht wahr haben, dass AMD gut ist und Intel jetzt Konkurrenz hat. 
eine 500 taler cpu macht vor allem in 4k absolut keinen Sinn weil die GPU schon weit vorher limitiert.

mit viel Budget?
3700x + 2080ti fertig+32gb 3200er Ram

ich werde jetzt keinen Intel empfehlen. kann ich nicht. willst du Intel dann frag 2022 nochmal nach

aber wenn 4k dann bitte mit 144hz.


----------



## NuVirus (31. Mai 2020)

Wenn du große Gehäuse wie das Fractal Define XL R2 magst, das ich bis vor 1 Monat noch genutzt habe würde ich mir die folgenden Gehäuse mal ansehen (das Lian Li würde ich aber nicht auf den Boden stellen 
Das Fractal würde ich wegen der dürften Lufteinlässe vorne aber nicht nochmal kaufen 

Das 719 hab ich mir selbst geholt, gibts auch noch in ner anderen Farb Kombination.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2020)

Einen "sinnvollen" Intel/NV PC bei dem gewünschten Anbieter würde ich wie angehängt ansetzen.
Also in erster Linie i5-10400F+RTX2070S
Wenn die nächste GPU Generation kommt dann einfach selbige aktualisieren. Genauso kann die CPU mindestens bis 20 Threads aktualisiert werden wenn denn mal ein Spiel auftaucht was mit mehr als 12 Threads skaliert.
Aber bei keinem von beiden lohnt es sich imo heute schon höher zu gehen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrueRomance (31. Mai 2020)

aber bitte kein Tray CPU!


----------



## markus1612 (31. Mai 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> aber bitte kein Tray CPU!


Und nicht das 600W Pure Power 11.
Die 970 kann man sich bei nem Gaming PC auch sparen. Da wäre ne 2TB MX500 die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2020)

Das NT ist der Auswahl bei equiprr geschuldet.(Der CPU Kühler ebenfalls)
Die SSD kann man tatsächlich etwas zurück gehen. Da Speicher aber relativ preisstabil ist kann man imo dort eher auf Vorrat kaufen als bei CPU und GPU.


----------



## TrueRomance (31. Mai 2020)

und jetzt muss man sich überlegen ob man fast 200 Taler fürs Mainboard bezahlt und auf PCIE4 verzichten muss oder ob man auf PCIE4 verzichtet und ein 100 Euro Board nimmt.

der Haken bei zweiter Variante? geht nur mit einen Ryzen 3600.
will man PCIE4 gehts nur mit X570. haken? da passt kein Intel drauf.


----------



## ThreadPressure (31. Mai 2020)

Hey Leute,

ich möchte hier nochmal ein paar Worte loswerden, da ich so das Gefühl habe, dass hier doch etwas Spannung in der Luft liegt.

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, ich bin dankbar für alle Antworten die ich hier bekommen habe.
Wenn ich alle Punkte mit einbeziehe die hier eingebracht wurden, komme ich zu dem Standpunkt das PC Gaming einfach nicht "rentabel" ist.
Einerseits wirft man hier mit dem Begriff "Geldverschwendung" um sich, was ich teilweise nachvollziehen kann, denn 1400 Euro für eine Grafikkarte ist, na ja, einfach raffgierig seitens Nvidia.
Ja, die Karte hat Leistung, ja es ist die beste GPU am Markt (Titan mal außen vor), aber das P/L Verhältnis ist für die Katz.
Ich bin auch nicht per se gegen AMD CPUs, bei GPUs ja, definitiv, weil AMD das nicht kann, ich möchte so eine herbe Enttäuschung wie meinen ersten PC nicht nochmal erleben, ich bin da etwas gebrandmarkt und deshalb vielleicht etwas übervorsichtig.
Ich verstehe auch, das eine i9-10900K genau wie die 2080 Ti P/L technisch Schrott ist, ein Verbrauch von 270W unter Last und die Enorme Abwärme (93C° bei einer 280 AiO Wakü) für 530€, merkt man denke ich selbst.
Ich bin jedoch etwas verzweifelt, weil ich zwischen "Ultimate" und "Preis/Leistung" keinen Zwischengrat finde.
Preislich im unteren Segment für FHD, kann ich genau so gut ne Playstation oder ne Xbox nutzen, an einem 4K UHD TV den ich sowieso schon habe.
Brachiale Leistung ist teuer und wird nicht ausgelastet.
Abstriche muss man immer machen, das ist mir klar, aber ich wollte eigentlich zur PC Master Race aufsteigen um Spiele in einer super Qualität zu genießen und das ohne Einbuße, dafür wäre ich ja auch bereit etwas mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen.
Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar dieses Ziel zu erreichen.

Wenn ich nach den aktuellen Meinungen hier im Forum gehe, zimmert sich folgende Konfig:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
Kühler: Dark Rock Pro 4
Board: ASUS Prime X570-P
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB 3200
NT: be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W
GPU: Gainward GeForce RTX 2070

1260€

Hier und da natürlich noch ein wenig Feintuning, aber im Prinzip ist es das.
Was für eine Leistung hat so ein System? Was kann ich damit spielen? Qualitativ hochwertig?


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2020)

Der 10900k ist nicht technisch Schrott. Wie kommst du darauf?
Er ist nur eben unverhältnismäßig teuer.
Wenn du den unbedingt haben willst und bereit bist, den Aufpreis zu bezahlen, dann bezahl den Aufpreis und kauf dir die CPU samt Z490 Mainboard.
Es ist ja immer noch dein Geld und du alleine entscheidest, was du mit deinem Geld machst.


----------



## TrueRomance (31. Mai 2020)

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed ab &euro;'*'285,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GVK) ab &euro;'*'132,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite ab &euro;'*'217,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Alpenföhn Brocken 3 ab &euro;'*'44,14 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Phanteks Eclipse P600S Satin Black ab &euro;'*'145,30 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straig...-atx-2-51-bn306-a2204681.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

gepaart mit einer 2070s/2080s hast du damit absolut highend. du kannst natürlich auch eine ti rein stecken für 4k.

ein sehr potentes System für wqhd und eine absolute Spasskiste.


----------



## NuVirus (31. Mai 2020)

Für reines Gaming wenn du möglichst nah an 144Hz rankommen willst würde ich persönlich wenn es jetzt sein muss der 10700k sein - 8 Kerne statt 10 was aktuell für Games mehr als ausreichend ist - man zahlt halt unverhältnismäßig viel dafür im Vergleich zur Mehrleistung aber wenn das wirklich dein Ziel ist maximale FPS und auch ne starke Grafikkarte für FHD kommt why not.


Ander Variante wäre wie du vorgeschlagen hast sollte aber schon ne 2070 Super oder 2080 Super sein, selbst FullHD braucht je nach Game schon ordentlich Leistung gerade wenn man Richtung 144Hz gehen will.
Es kommen aber so September Oktober neue Grafikkarten wenn man ne Übergangskarte bzw. alte hat kann man die solange noch nutzen sonst kauft man halt noch das alte.

Die nächste AMD Generation kommt so Zum Jahreswechsel oder Q1 2020 wenn wir viel Pech haben vll auch später, die werden auch beim Gaming nochmal was draufpacken - zur Sicherheit würde ich ein B550 oder X570 Board holen dann erreicht man vll sogar mehr Leistung als die aktuellen Intel CPUs bei moderater Leistungsaufnahme.

Meine Empfehlung wenn du sagst 4k ist dir noch zu viel das du nen WQHD Monitor mit 144Hz holst in 27 oder 32" die bieten schon nen deutlichen Fortschritt zu FHD aber brauchen lang nicht so viel Leistung wie 4k.

@TrueRomance Evtl noch 3600 CL16 oder 3200 CL14 Speicher für den 144Hz Monitor.


----------



## TrueRomance (31. Mai 2020)

beim Ram kommt es dann auf den Preis an. 
50 Taler würde ich nicht bezahlen, da der Leistungszuwachs zu gering ist.

leider sind die ballistix aktuell sehr teuer.

aber hier
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39 ab &euro;' '161,24 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
bessere wahl.


----------



## ThreadPressure (31. Mai 2020)

Ich habe jetzt mal alle Sachen gleich genommen, bis auf Mainboard/CPU und habe im Schnitt bei 3700X + X570 Board Gesamt 2352,00€
Und bei i7-10700K mit Z490 Board Gesamt 2537,00€

Also eine Ersparnis mit AMD CPU von 185 Euro.

Was sich schon mal deutlich besser anhört. 
32GB RAM von Dominator habe ich genommen, weil die Tests durchweg positiv sind, auch die der PCGHX und 32GB weil es halt geht.
Wenn 16 langt könnte man da auch nochmal 70 - 100 Euro sparen.

Ich bin kein G.Skill Fan, hatte ich mal (RipJaws), fand ich nicht so gut.


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2020)

Die Corsair Domintor sind echt teuer. Da kannst du sicher noch sparen.
Die Ripjaws sind schon gut. die laufen und mehr muss ein RAM nicht.


----------



## TrueRomance (31. Mai 2020)

vor allem laufen die Dominator zu lasch für den Preis.
am ende ist es wumpe ob da g,skill drauf steht oder corsair. es kommt auf die verbauten chips an.

warum warst du mit den alten g,skill nicht zufrieden? ram muss laufen und fertig.


----------



## ThreadPressure (31. Mai 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> warum warst du mit den alten g,skill nicht zufrieden? ram muss laufen und fertig.



Da stand klar und deutlich 3200 und die sind im Mainboard nur mit 3000 gelaufen,
Also ich habe eine Aufpreis für 3200 bezahlt und 3000 bekommen.
Natürlich konnte ich das händisch im Bios festlegen, aber ich kam mir schon etwas verarscht vor.
Oder ist das generell so, dass man das noch selbst einstellen muss?

Corsair Vengeance LPX würden auch gehen oder? 
Der Unterschied von 2,40€ zu den G.Skill wäre mir dann egal.

Mit dem 16GB Kit hätte ich den Preis dann nochmal um 120€ runter.

Ist der GPU und CPU egal ob 16 oder 32GB RAM?


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2020)

Das liegt am Mainboard, dafür kann der RAM nichts.
Abgesehen davon, kannst du RAM manuell immer noch etwas besser einstellen als mit XMP vorgegeben.
XMP sagt ja nur aus, dass die Taktraten vom Hersteller garantiert sind. Mehr geht da immer. Aber das ist eben abhängig vom Mainboard.


----------



## TrueRomance (31. Mai 2020)

bei dem Preis des PCs würde ich auch nicht auf16gb ram setzen. das ist albern.


----------



## ThreadPressure (31. Mai 2020)

Alles in Allem komme ich bei 2.400€ raus, für ein Intel/Nvidia Gespann und denke damit bin ich zufrieden.
Ich suche allerdings immer noch ein Case, weil mir das R6 nach einer Nacht drüber schlafen doch nicht mehr so gefällt.
Optisch sieht das Corsair Carbide 110Q ganz in Ordnung aus, ist aber wieder ein Midi-Tower und wirkt etwas billig.


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2020)

Wenns Intel sein soll -- hau die Knete raus. 

Intel Core i9-10900K, 10x 3.70GHz, boxed ohne Kühler ab &euro;' '569,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS ROG Strix Z490-E Gaming ab &euro;' '309,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMW32GX4M2C3200C16) ab &euro;' '173,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
MSI GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER Gaming X Trio ab &euro;' '599,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Silicon Power P34A80 1TB ab &euro;' '134,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
https://geizhals.de/crucial-mx500-2tb-ct2000mx500ssd1-a1745360.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straig...-atx-2-51-bn307-a2204672.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/alphacool-eisbaer-aurora-360-11730-a2218606.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/lian-li-o11dyna...arz-pc-o11dxl-x-a2126310.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## ThreadPressure (31. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenns Intel sein soll -- hau die Knete raus.



Aktuell gezimmert: 

Fractal Design Define R6 Schallgedämmt
Fractal Design Ion+ 660 Watt 
Gigabyte Z490 Gaming X 
Intel Core i7 10700K
Noctua NH-D15
G.Skill RipJaws V 32 GB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16
Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER Windforce OC 8 GB
Crucial MX500 1TB

1950,00€

Ich denke so wird es bleiben.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2020)

Vor dem Edit wollte ich über übertriebenes Mobo und NT "schimpfen", jetzt sieht es stimmig aus.
Gehäuse habe ich bis jetzt immer primär nach Optik und erst zweitrangig nach Lüftung gekauft. Bei halbwegs anständigen Herstellern bekommt man letztere eigentlich immer hin.


----------



## NuVirus (31. Mai 2020)

Ich finde die Lufteinlässe wie beim R6 bei Fractal nicht besonders toll, zumindest beim Define XL R2 war ich nicht so zufrieden wie findet ihr die?

@TE was ist dir beim Gehäuse wichtig?

Du könntest paar Euro mehr für ne NVMe SSD ausgeben:
Kingston A2000 NVMe PCIe SSD 1TB ab &euro;' '123,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ThreadPressure (31. Mai 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> @TE was ist dir beim Gehäuse wichtig?



Eine gute Dämmung und eine gute Luftkühlung, ich wollte wohl noch ein paar Noctua 140mm reinknallen.
Und natürlich ein schlichtes Design. Kein RGB, Fenster muss nicht, wenn dann aber acryl, keinesfalls Glas.
Preiswert, schlicht, aber nicht billig.

Wegen den 10 Euro mehr hole ich mir keine NVMe SSD und Kingston ist mir eher ein Begriff aus der damaligen RAM Zeit und ich glaube USB Sticks.
Ich setze gerne auf altbewährtes und mit Crucial habe ich im SSD Bereich gute Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## NuVirus (31. Mai 2020)

Wofür denn die Dämmung, hab ich am Anfang auch gewollt aber die Dämmung verschlechtert auch die Temperatur und die Lüfter müssen schneller drehen für die gleiche Temp.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2020)

Seit magnetische HDDs out sind kann man Dämmung getrost vergessen. Und auch bei denen war lokale Dämmung in einer Box effektiver als das ganze Gehäuse zu dämmen.


----------



## TrueRomance (31. Mai 2020)

warum Acryl? das ist viel Kratzeranfälliger als glas.


----------



## ThreadPressure (31. Mai 2020)

Ach so, das wusste ich z.b nicht.

Tut es dann nicht auch ein Bitfenix Shinobi?
Weil ich glaube hier jemand meinte das wäre n Billo Gehäuse.
Na ja, das Ding ist von 2012. Viel zu alt.

Was sind denn eure Favoriten Gehäuse?



TrueRomance schrieb:


> warum Acryl? das ist viel Kratzeranfälliger als glas.



Hab gerade auch gesehen, dass ich mich vertan habe. 
Ich meinte damit so Plastik, aber das sieht widerum billo aus, deshalb ohne Sichtfenster.


----------



## NuVirus (31. Mai 2020)

Man könnte das hier z.B. nehmen ist auch ohne Fenster - gibts auch mit bei Interesse
Fractal Design Meshify S2 Black ab &euro;' '126,81 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wäre dir nen Big Tower lieber weil du ja erst das R2 XL wolltest?


----------



## ThreadPressure (31. Mai 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Wäre dir nen Big Tower lieber weil du ja erst das R2 XL wolltest?



Ich kann Mesh absolut nicht haben!
Das konnte ich noch nie leiden.

Im Prinzip wäre ein Big Tower auch okay, nur würde ich jetzt nicht ne Hand voll Taler mehr ausgeben nur weil das Gehäuse größer ist.
Wenn es designtechnisch passt klar, dann ist mir ein Big Tower lieber, da kann man noch schön was reinstecken.


----------



## TrueRomance (31. Mai 2020)

bei der Hardware Geld verbrennen und beim case knausern?
Phanteks Eclipse P600S Silent ab &euro;' '139,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ThreadPressure (31. Mai 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> bei der Hardware Geld verbrennen und beim case knausern?



Ne, ich knauser ja nicht, aber das Case muss ich jeden Tag sehen, deshalb sollte das so nah wie möglich an den Vorstellungen sein!
Wenns teurer ist aber gefällt, ist es eben so.
Das war eher darauf bezogen, das ich für ein Kompromiss-Case nicht mehr ausgebe als ohnehin schon.

Bis jetzt bleibt's aber noch beim R6.
Finde in dem Preisbereich nichts ansprechenderes momentan.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2020)

Schau dir vielleicht mal das Jonsbo/Cooltek UMX4 an. Das fiel mir unter den genannten Bedingungen ins Auge. Ist nur relativ schmal.


----------



## NuVirus (31. Mai 2020)

was ist denn mit den von uns vorgeschlagenen sind die nix für dich?


----------



## ThreadPressure (31. Mai 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> was ist denn mit den von uns vorgeschlagenen sind die nix für dich?



Das Meshify und das Phanteks finde ich jetzt optisch nicht so ansprechend wie das R6.
Das Jonsbo ist desigtechnisch so gar nicht mein Fall (auch ohne Sichtfenster nicht).

Optisch finde ich das Corsair Obsidian 750D ganz schön, auch wenn es Acrylglas ist.
Solange das nicht die gesamte Seite ist und ich hinten die Schrauben habe, dann geht das in Ordnung.
Ich kann das nur nicht haben, wenn das eine gesamte Glasplatte ist, die 4 Schrauben in den Ecken hat.
Dann doch lieber die beiden Schrauben hinten.
K.O Kriterium ist natürlich, dass es von 2013 ist.

Maximal 2018 würde ich noch nehmen, alles darunter nicht mehr.


----------



## markus1612 (31. Mai 2020)

Ich würde statt des R6 eher das R7 kaufen.


----------



## ThreadPressure (31. Mai 2020)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Ich würde statt des R6 eher das R7 kaufen.



Recht hast du.
Genommen.


----------



## NuVirus (31. Mai 2020)

Ich selbst hab mir vor kurzem das hier geholt:
Phanteks Enthoo 719 schwarz ab &euro;' '189,35 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

wenn du da irgendwo ne Detail Aufnahme brauchst sag bescheid.


----------



## ThreadPressure (31. Mai 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Ich selbst hab mir vor kurzem das hier geholt



Leider nicht so meins, wegen dem RGB und zuviel Glas! 


Bin jetzt eigentlich Final mit meiner Daddelkiste.

Zusammengefasst sieht das finale Setup so aus:

Fractal Design Define 7 Black
Fractal Design Ion+ 660 Watt
Gigabyte Z490 Gaming X
Intel Core i7 10700K
Noctua NH-D15
G.Skill RipJaws V 32 GB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16
Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER Windforce OC 8 GB
Crucial SSD MX500 1 TB

Ich danke euch allen für die Hilfe und das Wissen, was ich aus diesem Thread ziehen konnte, auch wenn ich am Anfang fast schon beratungsresistent war. 

Schöne Pfingsten!


----------



## NuVirus (31. Mai 2020)

denkt ihr das Board reicht für etwas OC und Optimierung oder ist das eigl schon grenzwertig ist ja doch eher nen günstiges Z490 Board

Ich persönlich würde die bessere Kühlung bzw. generell hochwertiges Custom nehmen:
MSI GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER Gaming X Trio ab &euro;' '807,96 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Lordac (31. Mai 2020)

Servus,

dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen, ich würde immer auf neutrale Tests warten und nichts "blind" kaufen oder vermuten.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2020)

In der Regel (!) sind >150€ Boards, wenn man dann auch noch nicht die größte CPU der Plattform verwendet, mehr als ausreichend für alle OC und Tuning Ideen die man mit Luftkühlung so angehen könnte.


----------



## NuVirus (31. Mai 2020)

bei der 3xx Gen würde ich da zustimmen, bei Z490 sind die Preise aber irgendwie für das gleiche Modell ordentlich hoch gegangen aber ja denke auch das es passt aber nicht das unnötig gespart wird bei einem der wichtigsten Teile.

Wenn man den USB-C Anschluss am neuen Gehäuse nutzen will muss man eh eines von diesen Boards nehmen:
Intel Sockel 1200 mit USB-C 3.1 intern (Key-A): ab 1x Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> bei der 3xx Gen würde ich da zustimmen, bei Z490 sind die Preise aber irgendwie für das gleiche Modell ordentlich hoch gegangen aber ja denke auch das es passt aber nicht das unnötig gespart wird bei einem der wichtigsten Teile.



Leider steigen überall die Preise für Hardware. Eine Erklärung scheint es aber nicht zu geben. Zumindest keine, die mir sinnvoll erscheint.


----------



## NuVirus (31. Mai 2020)

ja aber dann ist die Frage ob ein 150€ Board das früher gereicht hat jetzt mit gleicher Qualität eher 200-250€ jetzt als Z490 kostet


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> ja aber dann ist die Frage ob ein 150€ Board das früher gereicht hat jetzt mit gleicher Qualität eher 200-250€ jetzt als Z490 kostet



Also mein Strix H Z390 kostet 200€. Das Z490 Strix H kostet 250€. Keine Ahnung, wieso das jetzt 50€ mehr kostet. 
Ich hab das Gefühlt, Boards, die früher 150€ gekostet haben -- Ivy Bridge oder Haswell Sockel -- kostet heute 250€.
Ob sich die Hersteller USB 3/Type C extra bezahlen lassen oder ob die LED Beleuchtung so viel Aufpreis kostet, weiß ich schlicht nicht.
Auch glaube ich nicht, dass der Chipsatz plötzlich so viel teurer geworden ist oder sonstige Sachen.
Die Hersteller schweigen ja zu der Frage, wieso die Preise steigen.


----------



## ThreadPressure (31. Mai 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> aber nicht das unnötig gespart wird bei einem der wichtigsten Teile.



Ich hatte auch überlegt ob ich nicht vielleicht ein besseres Board nehme, aber Olstyle war ja schon kurz davor bei einem 240€ Board zu "meckern", das es overpowered ist. 
Falls jemand einen Vorschlag hat, gerne her damit, aber dann bitte mit ALC1200 Audio Chipsatz.

Ich brauch keine Unnötigen Features wie RGB, Wifi, USB C, etc.
Ich beschränke mich aufs Wesentliche, aber dafür perfektioniert.


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2020)

Na ja, letztendlich ist der Preis egal. Entscheidend ist, dass du das Board nimmst, das von der Ausstattung das erfüllst, was du brauchst.
Gibt ja  Leute, die zwei USB 3 Header brauchen, oder Type C am Heck und aufm Board oder eine extra Steckkarte für M.2.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2020)

Meine persönliche Boardwahl ist zugegebener maßen auch selten "normal". Aber am Ende liefen auch so Kombis wie Biostar X79 +Wakü CPU-OC immer stabil. Also warum mehr ausgeben.
Wenn natürlich ein bestimmtes Feature (wie z.B. Frontpanel USB-C Anschluss) fehlt kann man wo Anders schauen, aber bitte nicht wegen "ist Teil der ROG/Aorus/whatever Serie".


----------



## ThreadPressure (31. Mai 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> aber bitte nicht wegen "ist Teil der ROG/Aorus/whatever Serie".



Ich bin ein absoluter Spartano-Purist, sowohl was Software, als auch Hardware angeht.
Unnötige Software, RGB, Super Logos, Plimbim, extravagente Farben, Tischkirmes und Blitz PCs -> WEIT WEIT WEG damit!!!
Mehr Leistung, Mehr Power statt schnöden Schicki-Micki Krempel.

Mich stören selbst mitgelieferte Software Suits/Lösungen/Apps etc. wie Lüftersteuerung, Grafikkontrollsuits etc.
Ich brauche nur die puren Treiber, alles andere ist Ballast in meinen Augen.


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2020)

Das Problem heute ist wohl, dass man unnötig Geld ausgeben muss um ein bestimmtes Feature zu bekommen. Das perfekte Boards gibt es nicht.


----------



## NuVirus (31. Mai 2020)

Je nachdem was man für Audio Geräte hat würde ich eh ne externe Lösung empfehlen oder über HDMI den Ton übertragen falls man nen AVR nutzt.


----------



## ThreadPressure (31. Mai 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Je nachdem was man für Audio Geräte hat würde ich eh ne externe Lösung empfehlen oder über HDMI den Ton übertragen falls man nen AVR nutzt.



Mein letzter Stand war, das die Chips ab ALC1220 so gut sind, dass man keine Soundkarte mehr benötigt.
Wollte mir damals eine kaufen, wurde mir aber von abgeraten.
Gut, ich habe auch "nur" einen Superlux HD681.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das perfekte Boards gibt es nicht.



Stimmt, aber das ist ja so wie bei den Gehäusen, wenn man nicht DAS Gehäuse findet, ist es eben das was am nächsten dran ist.


Wenn ich jetzt noch 200 - 300€ übrig hätte, was würdet ihr an der Konfig noch verbessern/ändern?
Suche nur nach Denkanstößen, damit ich mir eventuelles frühes aufrüsten sparen kann!


----------



## NuVirus (31. Mai 2020)

hier wird das Gigabyte Vision G als empfohlen ist aber irgendwie nicht lieferbar bei uns als Budget Variante.
YouTube


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2020)

ThreadPressure schrieb:


> Mein letzter Stand war, das die Chips ab ALC1220 so gut sind, dass man keine Soundkarte mehr benötigt.



Jede Soundkarte steckt den Onboard Sound problemlos in die Tasche.


----------



## NuVirus (31. Mai 2020)

Bei nem 20-30€ Headset aber recht egal


----------



## ThreadPressure (31. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jede Soundkarte steckt den Onboard Sound problemlos in die Tasche.



Nur mal so aus reiner Neugier, welchen Kopfhörer bräuchte man so eine SoKa benutzt bzw. ab wann rentiert sie sich:

EVGA NU Audio 5.1 ab &euro;' '249,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## NuVirus (31. Mai 2020)

Für KH würde ich eher nen USB-DAC bzw KH Verstärker holen, ich hab mir einen für ca. 100€ von Creative geholt - zusammen mit nem DT770 bzw. MMX300 das wäre so die Einstiegslösung.

Hier kannst du dir einige interessante DACs bzw. KH Verstärker und KH Tests anschauen:
YouTube

Interne Soundkarten sind nicht zu empfehlen da gern mal Störgeräusche etc. vom PC kommen ganz grob erklärt daher klar extern nehmen wenn man was hochwertigeres als Onboard will - auch der Onboard kann betroffen sein wenn nicht gut abgeschirmt


----------



## ThreadPressure (31. Mai 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Für KH würde ich eher nen USB-DAC bzw KH Verstärker holen



Benutze sowohl KH als auch meinen Onkyo Receiver am Computer, welcher über Klinke dran läuft.
Daher kam mir eine interne SoKa in den Sinn,
Laut Reviews soll es wohl auch keine Störgeräusche mit einer daneben platzierten GraKa geben.

War wie gesagt nurmehr Neugier wer so was benutzt, da hier (mal wieder) mit Gaming Sound geworben wird, den es meiner Meinung nach gar nicht gibt.
Entweder ist der Sound gut oder schlecht, aber sicher nicht Gaming.


----------



## NuVirus (31. Mai 2020)

was für nen Receiver ist das denn, wenn nen AV mit HDMI würde ich eh das nutzen dann braucht man gar keine Soundkarte oder falls rein Stereo am besten digital zum Receiver dann brauchst auch keine.

Bevor man ne Soundkarte einbaut intern sollte man prüfen ob das Mainboard überhaupt eine verbauen kann ohne die Kühlung der Grafikkarte zu beeinträchtigen oder Lanes zu klauen - da muss man aufpassen wie nen Fuchs - war zumindest als ich bei Z370 auf der Suche war so oder bei Z87.
Bei Z370 hab ich nix gefunden aber hab dann halt aufgegeben und drauf verzichtet da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt keine Soundkarte in Betrieb hatte.


----------



## TrueRomance (31. Mai 2020)

dann schließt den Onkyo digital an und du brauchst keine Soka.
wenn soka, dann extern. intern kann immer Störgeräusche erzeugen.

edit: zu langsam


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2020)

ThreadPressure schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt noch 200 - 300€ übrig hätte, was würdet ihr an der Konfig noch verbessern/ändern?
> Suche nur nach Denkanstößen, damit ich mir eventuelles frühes aufrüsten sparen kann!


Das Geld zusätzlich in den Monitor investieren.
Wenn als solcher noch kein OLED TV geplant ist gibt es noch Luft nach oben.


----------



## NuVirus (1. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also mein Strix H Z390 kostet 200€. Das Z490 Strix H kostet 250€. Keine Ahnung, wieso das jetzt 50€ mehr kostet.
> Ich hab das Gefühlt, Boards, die früher 150€ gekostet haben -- Ivy Bridge oder Haswell Sockel -- kostet heute 250€.
> 
> Die Hersteller schweigen ja zu der Frage, wieso die Preise steigen.



1 Punkt ist wohl das der Z490 Preis höher als Z390 ist aber natürlich nicht in dem Ausmaß, die Hersteller erhöhen ja überall muter die Preise.

YouTube



@TE ich würde auf jedenfall das die MSI Trio Karte nehmen da die halt leiser und stärker ist, die Grafikkarte ist mit nem guten CPU Kühler beim Gaming wohl die lauteste Komponente im PC daher wäre es mir die geringere Lautstärke Wert, von dem % her mehr ist es auch eher gering.
Evtl. noch paar gute Lüfter rein aber das hattest ja eh vor, beim Fractal auf jedenfall die Front voll machen mit Lüftern das Frischluft rein kommt.
Hinten und oben auch insgesamt 2 Lüfter oder mehr.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2020)

ThreadPressure schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus reiner Neugier, welchen Kopfhörer bräuchte man so eine SoKa benutzt bzw. ab wann rentiert sie sich:
> 
> EVGA NU Audio 5.1 ab €'*'249,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Was willst du mit einer so teuren Soundkarte?


----------



## ThreadPressure (1. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was willst du mit einer so teuren Soundkarte?



Generell nichts, ich wollte nur Anwendungsgebiete für so eine Karte wissen.
Beizeiten würde ich wohl gerne auf Audiophile Audio-Hardware umsteigen, aber das steht noch in den Sternen.
Generell hege ich aber Interesse daran.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2020)

Na ja, keine Ahnung, wo man so eine teure Soundkarte wirklich nutzen kann.
Für den pauschalen PC Spieler sicher nicht.


----------



## NuVirus (1. Juni 2020)

Da würde ich aber eher sowas extern holen, intern ist nicht zu empfehlen auch weil du wie nen Fuchs aufpassen musst dir nicht Lanes von der Grafikkarte zu klauen oder Luft für Grafikkarte.

Dazu nen guten Kopfhörer 

Ich selbst hab ne Creative G6 externe Soundkarte evtl dann mal nen neuen Kopfhörer bei Bedarf.


----------



## ThreadPressure (1. Juni 2020)

Kann jemand btw gerade mal ne gute mechanische Tastatur empfehlen?
Hab noch so ne alte Gurke für 3 Euro und hätte gerne was besseres. 
Ich wollte erst die HP Omen 1100 so in die Richtung, aber ich weiß nicht ob Omen qualitativ was taugt.
Die Corsair Tastaturen sollen wohl auch echt billig hergestellt sein (Switch Bruch etc.).


----------



## TrueRomance (1. Juni 2020)

die corsair gehören zu den Besten.
die k70 ist klasse und bekommt ausschlieslich Cherryswitche.


----------



## NuVirus (1. Juni 2020)

es ist halt wie häufig, jeder Hersteller kauft meist nur irgendwo ein und je nachdem was er einkauft ist es gut oder schlecht und hängt halt vom Modell ab was es wirklich kann.
Nen Hersteller wegen nem schlechten Modell schlecht zu machen ist dämlich^^


----------



## ThreadPressure (1. Juni 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Dazu nen guten Kopfhörer



Den BeyerDynamic DT 990 PRO z.b?


----------



## NuVirus (1. Juni 2020)

ja da geht der brauchbare Einstieg los oder DT 770 der ist geschlossen.

Aber wenn du schon über ne 250€ Soundkarte nachdenkst dann sollte doch für nen KH mehr drin sein denn der ist das wichtigste.

Wenn du mal durch verschiedene Tests stöbern willst kannst z.B. hier auf dem Kanal mal schauen der macht im deutschen Bereich recht viel

So 300-1000€ kann man je nach Geldbeutel und Anspruch schon ausgeben für nen KH - ich höre meistens über Lautsprecher da wäre was teureres bei mir verschwendet^^


----------



## TrueRomance (1. Juni 2020)

also ich bin mit meinen dt880 super glücklich. dazu bedarf es aber keine 250 Taler teure soka.
ich hab nen 20 Taler usb DAC mit einem Sabaj KHV für 50 Taler.

shiit wäre hier auch mal erwähnenswert.


----------



## NuVirus (1. Juni 2020)

ja mehr als grob 100€ würde ich für nen DAC auch nur ausgeben wenn man KH über 500€ kauft


----------



## ThreadPressure (1. Juni 2020)

Ich danke euch! 

Sagt mal, wenn ich den von TrueRomance empfohlenen 3700X nehme, würde, auf einem Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite Board, würde sich das zum OC'en eignen?

Ich bin dabei das in Erwägung zu ziehen, weil ich mir jetzt glaub ich ne zwei Hände voll Videos und Benchmarks angeguckt habe zum 10700K und der zeigt bei 138 Euro mehr nur einen Zuwachs von 9 - 15 FPS, je nach Spiel.
Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob sich der 10700K rentiert und mehr leistet gegenüber dem 3700X, wenn ich ihn noch overclocke.
Tut mir auch leid, dass ich hier immer noch rumnerve, aber so eine Kaufentscheidung trifft man nicht mal eben einfach so. 
Ich gehe halt alle Sachen gründlich durch.


----------



## TrueRomance (1. Juni 2020)

Den Ryzen brauchst du nicht OCn. Die takten schon so hoch sie können in Abhängigkeit der Temperatur und Spannungsversorgung.
Das Elite ist eines der besten Boards und hier die Standardempfehlung.
Der 3700x ist eine sehr gute CPU und wie du festgestellt hast in realen Szenarien nicht merklich schwächer.


----------



## ThreadPressure (1. Juni 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Der 3700x ist eine sehr gute CPU und wie du fest gestellt hast in realen Szenarien nicht merklich schwächer.



Vielleicht ist das eine dumme Frage, aber kann man AMD CPU und Nvidia GPU kombinieren? 
Bezogen auf Treiberprobleme etc.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2020)

Natürlich kann man das. Ist ja verschiedene HW, was soll sich da in die Quere kommen?
Wobei selbst GPUs von AMD und Nvidia gleichzeitig seit Windows 7 eigentlich ziemlich problemlos geht.


----------



## TrueRomance (1. Juni 2020)

ThreadPressure schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das eine dumme Frage, aber kann man AMD CPU und Nvidia GPU kombinieren?
> Bezogen auf Treiberprobleme etc.



hier mal was neues, sehr interessant
YouTube

ab Minute 3 für dich interessant.

Nvidia GPU und AMD CPU geht problemlos. Der GPU ist das egal. GPUs sind da wenig rassistisch


----------



## NuVirus (1. Juni 2020)

Ich würde auch die AMD Lösung nehmen wenn ich heute kaufe, mein Setup ist schon über 2 Jahre alt da war AMD für mich noch keine Option.

Hol dir aber ein X570 oder B550 Board, dann kannst du bedenkenlos nochmal bei Bedarf nen Upgrade auf die 4xxx Gen machen und hast nochmal mehr Leistung gerade bei Gaming hat als jetzt schon bei sehr moderatem Stromverbrauch.


----------



## ThreadPressure (1. Juni 2020)

Danke für das Video, HW Unboxed hab ich gestern schon für mich entdeckt 

Das Prinzip hab ich ja verstanden, Intel ist zwar "schneller" aber das steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Preis.
Runtergerechnet zahlt man 21€ pro FPS mehr. 
Und das ist einfach untragbar.
Vielleicht kam das so rüber das ich ein Intel Fanboy wäre, aber das bin ich nicht, ich habe lediglich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Intel/Nvidia gemacht früher und der Mensch ist bekanntlich ein Gewohnheitstier. 
Wie gesagt, ich möchte nicht in einen High End PC Investieren und dann feststellen, dass er nicht funktioniert, so wie das letzte Mal.
Ich hab auch noch etwas Bauchgrummeln wegen dem AMD Prozessor, ich versuche das echt rational wegzubekommen indem ich mir die Fakten vor Augen lege, aber wie bereits Erwähnt ist die Macht der Gewohnheit hier ziemlich ausgeprägt...


----------



## TrueRomance (1. Juni 2020)

Hardware unboxed sollte man aber auch immer kritisch betrachten. denken muss man halt selber. 
aber bei den aktuellen CPUs ist es nunmal so, dass selbst ein Ryzen 3600 mehr als genug fps schafft. vor ein paar Jahren zur Dekade der 4 Kerner war das anders.wollte man mehr fps musste es ein i7 sein wegen dem HT.
heute nicht. 6 Kerne für unter 200 Taler und 8 für 300. 
und in den Bereichen sind 20fps Unterschied einfach irrelevant.

wenn die Ryzen Probleme machen würden, würde ich die nicht empfehlen.
einen Bulldozer hätte ich mir auch nicht gekauft. die Ryzen überzeugen aber in allen Belangen.


----------



## ThreadPressure (1. Juni 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> in den Bereichen sind 20fps Unterschied einfach irrelevant.



Da habe ich immer die Bedenken wegen bspw. 144Hz Gaming, da machen 20 mMn. schon den Unterschied zwischen 144 FPS und 124 FPS.


----------



## TrueRomance (1. Juni 2020)

ThreadPressure schrieb:


> Da habe ich immer die Bedenken wegen bspw. 144Hz Gaming, da machen 20 mMn. schon den Unterschied zwischen 144 FPS und 124 FPS.



ist irrelevant. stabile 144fps wirst du in vielen Games eh nie haben.
bei kompetitiven games reden wir dann halt von 200 oder 180fps.
bei witcher, tomb raider und co ist es dann völlig egal ob 80 oder 160fps. zum einen weil es die GPU nicht schafft und zum anderen weil man den Unterschied nicht sieht.
bei high fps geht es um onlineshooter o.ä. und reaktion. aber keiner SIEHT ob es 100fps oder 200 sind.

und ich habe hier nen 240hz 1080p Monitor stehen. neben meinem 144hz wqhd Monitor. rate mal wo Spiele besser aussehen und mehr Spaß machen.


----------



## NuVirus (1. Juni 2020)

Man braucht auch erst einmal ne Grafikkarte die überhaupt die FPS in neuen Games schafft damit die CPU ihre theoretische Mehrleistung ausspielen kann.

Was ist denn jetzt dein aktueller Stand, was für nen Monitor bzw welche Auflösung soll es werden?


----------



## ThreadPressure (1. Juni 2020)

Dann wäre ja so ziemlich alles ausgeräumt!

Jetzt bin ich noch am überlegen, wo ich das hole.
Bei Mindfactory ist es 50 Euro günstiger als Equippr, aber ich habe echt schlechte Erfahrungen mit MF gemacht.
Vielleicht werde ich mal mit Equippr sprechen ob sich da was machen lässt.


----------



## ThreadPressure (1. Juni 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt dein aktueller Stand, was für nen Monitor bzw welche Auflösung soll es werden?



Ich suche noch einen guten Monitor, aktuell habe ich den HP Omen 25 (FHD), hab jetzt 2 Tage im WQHD und UHD Sektor geguckt, aber nichts gefunden, was mir irgendwie passen würde.
Entweder sind die Monitore zu groß (und damit zu teuer), die Reaktionszeit zu hoch oder qualitativ/optisch sagt mir der Monitor nicht zu.
Bis ich einen passenden finde, nutze ich erstmal den Omen weiter.

Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass der Noctua CPU Kühler ausverkauft ist, jetzt brauch ich eine Alternative, obwohl ich eigentlich genau den will.


----------



## NuVirus (1. Juni 2020)

Noctua NH-D15 ab &euro;' '88,44 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Noctua NH-D15 chromax.black, Dual-Tower CPU Kuehler: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


Ich würde auch nur noch gewisse Komponenten mit niedriger RMA wahrscheinlichkeit bei Mindfactory kaufen bzw. welche bei denen man direkt die Herstellergarantie hat ohne MF Umweg.
Gibt andere brauchbare Shops ohne das es viel teurer ist


----------



## Caduzzz (1. Juni 2020)

Hi,

guck doch mal bei/über Amazon, sofern du dort einen Account hast. Da gibt's die Kühler auch direkt von Noctua.

Grüße

edit: NuVirus war schneller


----------



## ThreadPressure (1. Juni 2020)

Den Noctua kann ich direkt von Noctua über Amazon beziehen, das Problem ist gelöst.


//EDIT hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (2. Juni 2020)

Nochmal bzgl Unterschied AMD und Intel. Also im CPU Limit sieht AMD einfach kein Land, das muss man mal klar sagen. Gutes Beispiel ist da Bf4. Da wo ein Ryzen 3000 200-300fps, macht ein Intel 300-500, und nein das ist kein Troll, sondern fakt. Warum das so ist, weiß  ich nicht genau.  Verlagert man das Scenario Richtung GPU Limit ist es völlig gleich, was man kauft. Zocken kann man mit beiden, aber wer das meiste rausholen will, holt sich nen Intel. Auch in Warzone hängt ein 9900k den 3900x deutlich ab mit über 40fps. Und ja, man merkt einen Unterschied zwischen 120fps und 160fps.


----------



## TrueRomance (2. Juni 2020)

Firehunter_93 schrieb:


> Auch in Warzone hängt ein 9900k den 3900x deutlich ab mit über 40fps.



auch noch in zeitgemäßen Auflösungen?

Call of Duty: Warzone im Benchmark - ComputerBase

ich sehe nichts. was den Aufpreis zum Intel rechtfertigt. spätestens ab wqhd ist der Vorteil dahin.
wenn ich den fps zähler aus schalte, bemerke ich einen Unterschied von 60 oder 120fps. aber nicht zwischen 120 und 150 im avg.
zumal ab wqhd eh die graka limitiert. 

hier ist einfach die Unverhältnismäßigkeit ausschlaggebend.

und ob es 200fps oder 500 fps sind, ist nun wirklich wumpe.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2020)

Firehunter_93 schrieb:


> Gutes Beispiel ist da Bf4. Da wo ein Ryzen 3000 200-300fps, macht ein Intel 300-500,



Also, unter 600fps spiele ich den Kram nicht mal.


----------



## ThreadPressure (3. Juni 2020)

Bis jetzt kann ich nur gutes über den Laden berichten.
Sehr netter E-Mail Kontakt und wirklich schnelle Bearbeitung.
Getoppt wurde das nur noch von dem Besorgen der Teile.
Werde hier aber noch ein abschließendes Fazit posten, wenn der Prozess vollendet ist!


----------



## NuVirus (3. Juni 2020)

Falls du Mindfactory meinst, Lieferung etc ist super falls die Artikel lagernd sind.

Sind die Artikel nur verfügbar oder nicht lagernd kann das ganze dauern wenn man Pech hat.

Das Problem ist als ich zuletzt bestellt hatte vor einigen Jahren wurden lagernde Artikel nicht reserviert sondern auf die anderen Artikel gewartet bis diese da waren, wenn man jetzt Pech hat ist ein lagernder Artikel nicht mehr lagernd und das warten geht weiter das kann sich hinziehen.
Ich musste explizit darum bitten das reserviert wird sonst hätte das noch dauern können


Das Problem bei Mindfactory ist der Service nach dem Kauf, Garantieabwicklung etc sofern man aus dem Service Level Gold raus ist.
Es gibt definitiv Händler die da deutlich kulanter etc sind


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juni 2020)

Ich denke Equiprr war gemeint.
Das ist ein relativ neuer Laden von einem Ex MF Mitarbeiter der es laut eigener Aussage besser machen will.
Bis jetzt hatte ich da noch keinen Garantiefall, nur bestellt. Da der Laden neu ist gibt es halt auch niemanden der da schon mal eine 2 Jahre alte HDD versucht hat zurückzugeben o.Ä.. Genau bei sowas ist MF aber die Katastrophe. Erstmal liefern tut quasi jeder Laden.


----------



## ThreadPressure (3. Juni 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich denke Equiprr war gemeint.



Korrekt!



Olstyle schrieb:


> Genau bei sowas ist MF aber die Katastrophe.



Ich habe bei MF schon öfter mal Erfahrungen gemacht, die na ja, "unschön" waren.

Nicht mal ein halbes Jahr 2 defekte Grafikkarten, nach der zweiten die Bitte nach Gutschrift. Abgelehnt, Fehler konnte nicht reproduziert werden.
Austauschkarte erhalten - Karton kaputt, Zubehör fehlt, nach nicht mal 4 Wochen defekt.
Karte wird schon länger nicht mehr hergestellt, doch komischerweise haben die genau dieselbe Austauschkarte am Start?

CPU Befund Dead on Arrival (kann ja mal passieren), allerdings nicht mit Wärmeleitpaste dran. Als Neuware deklariert.

Bei Garantiefällen Ware nicht am Lager, es werden günstigere Alternativen gesucht, "Dann müssen Sie nix zubezahlen". Differenzbetrag nicht erstattet.

Und zu guter Letzt (nur meine persönliche Meinung) PC Zusammenbau 150€? Kommt schon Leute...
Für +10€ bekommt man aktuell einen Ryzen 5 3600.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Erstmal liefern tut quasi jeder Laden.



Richtig, deswegen habe ich ja auch nur eine kurze Zwischeninfo geschrieben!


----------



## NuVirus (3. Juni 2020)

Ich hab mal nen Netzteil ganz normal im Angebot Mindstar große Menge meine ich und die Löcher für Schrauben war definitiv schon genutzt da Lack um die Löcher fehlte


----------



## ThreadPressure (4. Juni 2020)

Hey Leute!

Es hat alles super geklappt und es steht alles!
Hab mir ca. 2 Std. Zeit genommen, das alles in Ruhe ins Fractal Define 7 zu bauen und was soll ich sagen..
Als würde man in einem Sportwagen sitzen. 
Die Premium Qualität der Komponenten übersteigt definitiv alles, was ich jemals an Billigkram besessen habe.
Vor allem das Gehäuse ist meisterlich gefertigt und wirklich durchdacht, das hat echt Spaß gemacht.
Den Noctua zu montieren war sogar einfacher als gedacht und beim ersten anschalten (Herzrasen) lief direkt alles!
Bios Update, Windows drauf, mit einer 100k Leitung auf Spiele warten und testen -> Mir sind die Augen rausgefallen. 
Was für eine grandiose Investition.

Zu Equippr selbst, alles tip top und wirklich sehr schnell, obwohl ich so ungeduldig war!
Herr C. selbst ein unglaublich netter und geduldiger Mensch und nette Mitarbeiter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

